
Five Thoughts from GCP Next - soofaloofa
http://sookocheff.com/post/opinion/thoughts-on-gcp-next-2016/
======
anacleto
Nice job!

Here's mine: [http://www.leonardofed.io/google-cloud-next-
impressions.html](http://www.leonardofed.io/google-cloud-next-
impressions.html)

